# Burghley fallers



## Supertrooper (1 September 2012)

Does anyone know how horses/riders are? Looks like there were alot of problems!


----------



## Lizzie2106 (1 September 2012)

Paul Hart's horse, Heartbreak Hill, broke his leg on the flat, and has been PTS.  I'm heartbroken for him. RIP Harry 
Don't know about anyone else.


----------



## Supertrooper (1 September 2012)

That's very sad :-(


----------



## Thistle (1 September 2012)

That's really sad, the text commentary from H&H said he'd been pulled up and an ambulance requested. It seemed to take a long time for them to restart.


----------



## Thistle (1 September 2012)

Sam Penns horse seven 0 seven is supposed to be OK


----------



## mahonenx (1 September 2012)

I'm wondering about Sidney Dufresne's horse Quincey as he pulled up after Cottesmore's leap and was very lame.


----------



## Kiribati_uk (1 September 2012)

Does anyone know if Quincey(Sidney Dufresne) is ok, he pulled up lame?


----------



## mahonenx (1 September 2012)

Glad Sam Penn's horse is ok...

Really respected her reaction after they fell as she was very concerned about checking he was ok even though she was obviously slightly hurt herself.


----------



## spottyfilly (1 September 2012)

Does anyone know how clayton horse is? looked a very bad fall


----------



## Puppy (1 September 2012)

I've just seen the replay of Clayton's fall, ****!! Nasty.   An update on the poor horse would be much appreciated


----------



## Marydoll (1 September 2012)

Never heard, but Claytons getting pelters in NL for his apparent lack of concern for his horses well being immediately after the fall.
Id prefer to think he was winded and shocked personally


----------



## Supertrooper (1 September 2012)

I'm trying to ignore that thread!! It's winding me up. 

I love the poster who's going on about the Fredericks children being dreadful especially their son. Even though it's been pointed out that they only have one daughter!!


----------



## Carefreegirl (1 September 2012)

Scuse me - not all of us are slating him


----------



## niko (1 September 2012)

Oh my word i just watched back claytons fall and i am actually very shocked. Other riders would be rallying to see if their horse was ok but he was actually having 'craic' with the stewards, with what seemed like trying to 'save face'.
When it gave the little whicker it broke my heart how he didnt 'seem' to be bothered. After having a lesson with him years ago and well, lets just say i wasnt his biggest fan by the end of it and raised complaints, this has just lost any morsal of respect i had for him.
Apologies for venting just personal experience.


----------



## Marydoll (1 September 2012)

carefreegirl said:



			Scuse me - not all of us are slating him 

Click to expand...

No and neither am i, but theres a fair few who seem to think so.


----------



## mle22 (1 September 2012)

Actually - even though I'm an eventing fan - watching that horse hit that fence - I felt it was wrong to be asking this of horses. You could see it coming too.


----------



## Holidays_are_coming (1 September 2012)

There is always something for the NL people to jump on!!! I think if I fell like that I would be in complete shock, plus in this level of event the paramedics want to check the rider out and there are plenty of people on hand to grab the horse. 

It looked like he knew the horse was going to be in trouble though! Hope both feel ok tomorrow. 

As a side neither his or Will Faudre's air jacket inflated is this due to the type of fall!


----------



## BBP (1 September 2012)

I was crossing steward just before cottesmore leap. I don't think I have ever seen it ride so badly. Horses were coming up the bill at a canter being pushed and hassled along, with no engine at all when asked to take on such a big fence. A few were pretty lucky there!

My heart goes out to Paul Hart. I helped grab the horse and untack it, and was with him when he was put to sleep. It was heartbreaking.


----------



## Carefreegirl (1 September 2012)

marydoll said:



			No and neither am i, but theres a fair few who seem to think so.
		
Click to expand...

As I said in NL I have no opinion of him good or bad but no horse or rider deserves a fall like that.

Me falling off at a 2' 6 xc jump and having to think 'where's my horse' as the closest people there to you are one woman and a dog in a car half a field away, who has to put her flask lid back on and sling her sandwich in the glove box so the dog doesn't eat it before coming to my rescue is slightly different to CF situation where there are 3+ officials within feet ready to catch / check the horse


----------



## Malibu_Stacy (1 September 2012)

mle22 said:



			Actually - even though I'm an eventing fan - watching that horse hit that fence - I felt it was wrong to be asking this of horses. You could see it coming too.
		
Click to expand...

This.  I don't particularly care about his reaction after the fence, there were people there immediately who took care of the horse, but it was clear that the horse just didn't have enough oomph left to get over Cottesmore (I was sat right by the fence: http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10100152668977554&l=c6206ac6c3)


----------



## Marydoll (1 September 2012)

KatPT said:



			I was crossing steward just before cottesmore leap. I don't think I have ever seen it ride so badly. Horses were coming up the bill at a canter being pushed and hassled along, with no engine at all when asked to take on such a big fence. A few were pretty lucky there!

My heart goes out to Paul Hart. I helped grab the horse and untack it, and was with him when he was put to sleep. It was heartbreaking.
		
Click to expand...

Jeez how awful for you, but much respect for being on hand to help.


----------



## Laafet (1 September 2012)

I was there at the Cottesmore Leap when Clayton hit it. I have never heard such a loud crack in my life, we were on the landing side and we were sure the horse would be dead. People were starting to cry, we were all much relieved to see his little face appear round the fence and appear to be ok. I didn't think Clayton (whom I a not a fan of) do anything wrong after the fall. I was much more disappointed with the rider who fell at the steps the fence before, his horse was clearly tired. I said to my friend, he looks tired, then he fell. The rider was not that bothered, the horse looked sore behind, was checked by a vet, then he got back on the poor horse to ride it back! I thought that was not on, the poor horse fell because it was tired so why ride the poor animal home.


----------



## GermanyJo (1 September 2012)

Just seen the fall on Burghley tv ... need to be fair to him, when you watch there, he is clearly shaken, first thing he does is look to see where the horse is ... .is clear there was a steward there,  and he then walked a few steps looking shocked .. not sure why everyone is so up in arms with him.


----------



## FlipFlop5 (1 September 2012)

Laafet said:



			I was there at the Cottesmore Leap when Clayton hit it. I have never heard such a loud crack in my life, we were on the landing side and we were sure the horse would be dead. People were starting to cry, we were all much relieved to see his little face appear round the fence and appear to be ok. I didn't think Clayton (whom I a not a fan of) do anything wrong after the fall. I was much more disappointed with the rider who fell at the steps the fence before, his horse was clearly tired. I said to my friend, he looks tired, then he fell. The rider was not that bothered, the horse looked sore behind, was checked by a vet, then he got back on the poor horse to ride it back! I thought that was not on, the poor horse fell because it was tired so why ride the poor animal home.
		
Click to expand...

We there for Faudres fall aswell, was suprised at how knackered the horse was coming in! He was lucky to get away with only bruised pride, looked really heavy from where we were!


----------



## MandyMoo (1 September 2012)

my heart goes out to Paul Hart's horse 

does anyone know how Quincy is? he retired after hitting cottesmore leap quite hard and came up lame - i saw it today.


----------



## attheponies (1 September 2012)

Really interesting to read the comments from those who were there as watching on Burghley TV I was surprised at the number of riders who pulled up, the going looked great and the course looked well designed.


----------



## AbFab (1 September 2012)

I've never done any BE, far too chicken, but am I right in thinking there's a rule whereby you can be eliminated/penalised for riding to a fence 'dangerously'?  Wouldn't attempting a fence of that size/width at a lackluster canter be classed as dangerous?  Obviously I have no room to tell professional eventers how to ride at a fence, I can barely negotiate trotting poles without having a breakdown, but it's just a thought.


----------



## shortstuff99 (1 September 2012)

I have to say I have never known the Cottesmore leap jump so badly! I have seen it Jumped in the course for many, many years/times and have seen maybe one faulter at it. I wonder whether horses were extra tired or the standard of horse was less?


----------



## dingle12 (1 September 2012)

ive seen the same sort of reaction from CF before when he has fallen, yes he could of been shocked but so was Sam and she shouted out for her horse. Think he could of reacted better but that's my opinion. Hate hearing the horses calling when they have had a fall


----------



## Luci07 (1 September 2012)

peeps at Burghley...did you get the weather change we did in the south east my horse came back frothing a bit today after a long hack, despite mainly walking and he is reasonably fit. He is throwing a nice coat ATM and struggled with the sudden warmth.

I did wade in on NL as think it's unfair to speculate the way some of the posters were. To me Clayton looked in shock. One minute he is nearly at the end of Burghley, not too bad on the time, and up with the leaders. Next he is on the floor. And for the 3rd time this season plus a near miss.  Also, fredericks horses tend to be pretty fit. Anyone else remember Prada at Badminton ? That mare looked like she could go again. 

Very very sorry for the loss of Heartbreak Hill. Condolences to all connections.


----------



## alliersv1 (1 September 2012)

We saw Clayton hacking back past the arena as we were going out on the course. Didn't realise he'd fallen, but for what it's worth, the horse seemed ok.

Very sad to hear about Heartbreak Hill. We knew there'd been a problem with him, and the length of the hold on the course worried me, but it wasn't until I came on here that I found out the sad news.
I took some pics of him today. I hope you don't mind me sharing, in his memory.






















R.I.P. handsome 

ETA, Sorry about the size


----------



## Darremi (1 September 2012)

You could see the going cut up pretty badly most of the way round. The Cottesmore Leap is at the very highest point of the course and after an intense series of combinations. I think this is the wettest Burghley in a few seasons, so the horses were running out of petrol for such a sizeable obstacle.


----------



## BBP (1 September 2012)

Ground was just a little bit...sticky, for want of a better word. Not muddy but giving underfoot. Perhaps it was more tiring than expected. A few looked full of running at cottesmore leap, but most looked to be pushing hard to get any sort of stride. Weather I would say was spot on for most, not too hot.

Nice photos of Heartbreak Hill, he and his rider were so brave, I won't forget them.


----------



## atlantis (1 September 2012)

I agree the going was a little sticky. I was pretty hot at times today (pushing a buggy round the hills) but I thought quite a few looked a bit tired. Sort of heavy on their feet. A lot of fences looked hard work. We didn't see any falls though so can't comment. 

Very sad about heartbreak hill. My heart goes out to his rider. rip handsome man.


----------



## hcm88 (1 September 2012)

Just watched Clayton's fall back (wish I hadn't though). He's visibly annoyed, I can imagine he knows exactly what went wrong and could see it coming from a mile out just like we could watching it. After his disappointment at Greenwich I can imagine he'll be particularly irritated by this as he was in a competitive spot, and although its no excuse I do understand his immediate reaction. But, when your horse has just fallen into a ditch and chested the fence your immediate reaction should not be to walk away! He just left him in the ditch for the fence judges to collect which isn't really how its meant to be.

The going was soft and in places did get quite sticky, going early on was definitely an advantage.

So sad to hear about Heartbreak Hill, my thoughts are with Paul and connections  I was shopping when it happened and came back onto the course and although I hadn't heard anything I just knew something had happened. RIP


----------



## Thistle (1 September 2012)

I suppose the question is why didn't people take the long route (correct me if there isn't one at the Cottesmore leap this year). If you are on a horse who is clearly tiring, you know you need to get home and the next fence requires a bold forward horse. Is the will to win so great that you disregard basic safety?


----------



## oldvic (1 September 2012)

Quincey is fine - he must have hit a nerve. Clayton's horse looked fine this evening too. It was an error of judgement on his part not to take the alternative when his horse failed to pick up after the cottage. He had a heavy fall so it is a bit hard to condemn his reactions after.

The ground rode very tiring as it was dead and sticky. This meant horses were having to make a greater effort at every fence and the hills would have been tougher too. That is why so many horses tired badly and even the fittest and best ridden finished more leg weary than normal.


----------



## Wishful (1 September 2012)

I'd guess the disrupted season might not have helped as well as the ground.  Most of the horses would have had a lot more prep normally had more prep runs than this year.  Blair in the foot and mouth year (01) was apparently not at all pretty as preparation was so disrupted, so it's not surprising that horses are getting more tired on a warmish? (wasn't there, but it didn't look cold) day with ground on the softer side of good after a severely disrupted season.


----------



## Eventer2012 (1 September 2012)

Thistle said:



			I suppose the question is why didn't people take the long route (correct me if there isn't one at the Cottesmore leap this year). If you are on a horse who is clearly tiring, you know you need to get home and the next fence requires a bold forward horse. Is the will to win so great that you disregard basic safety?
		
Click to expand...

I totally agree with this - I think also this year has been so bad with cancellations most of these horses haven't had the build up of runs that they usually would have done before a 4-star and combined with the ground, that's pretty stamina sapping both physically and mentally.


----------



## kerilli (1 September 2012)

The thing is, he wouldn't have realised that the horse wasn't going forward to the fence in the way he needed, until a few strides before (when he starts using his voice, in fact) and by then it is too late to pull out for the alternative, really. Fwiw I think Seacookie did something similar to the first part of Discovery Valley but luckily it was a MUCH smaller fence... and that was early on with 1 of the best jockeys in the world up!
I really hope all fallers are okay.
The temperature did rise very quickly but it didn't dry the ground out, it was sticky and sapping. I've never seen the Cottesmore Leap ride so badly either, maybe the small fence before it had an effect, not sure. But it's been there for decades and I can only remember it causing problems a couple of times before, total... nothing like today...  must say though, of all the fences on the course it's the one I would be UTTERLY terrified of riding to!
edited to add: Lovely pics of Heartbreak Hill, thank you for posting. I saw him going along with his ears pricked, loving it. RIP boy.


----------



## Puppy (1 September 2012)

I've just seen Sam Penn's fall and her concern for her horse (and the worry in her voice) is truly tearjerking.  Thank goodness they are both ok. 

Did William pull up Seacookie because he didn't feel right?


----------



## oldvic (1 September 2012)

William pulled up Sea Cookie because he hit fence 6 very hard and wasn't feeling very keen. He is fine though and may go to Blenheim.


----------



## Thistle (1 September 2012)

Yes Puppy, Team FP said he just wasn't quite right so save him for another day


----------



## kerilli (1 September 2012)

Seacookie jumped the first part of Disco Valley very badly and then just didn't look 'at the races'. Good decision I think.


----------



## Puppy (1 September 2012)

Oh good.  thanks for the update. V pleased to hear that it was nothing serious. We saw him riding back (we were at fence 5 then) and were most surprised at the time, but having seen the video on Burghley TV just now, they sure did hit that fence hard!! 

Any news on Mark Kyle's horses. He looked to be having a good round on Step in Time before that stop, and the vid doesn't actually show him pulling up, but I presume that it was for a similar reason.


----------



## doratheexplorer (2 September 2012)

I can very gladly report that Sam Penn and Seven O Seven (Brooke) are fine.

Sam is totally gutted and devastated, but will certainly live to fight another day.

Brooke traveled back to the stables in the horse ambulance to save himself the walk back from the Cottesmore Leap, and got washed off and walked round there. He has a few minor scrapes on his bottom from where he slid into the ditch, and we ae expecting him to be stiff for a while, but he is happy in himself, eating up and fingers crossed will travel home fine this afternoon.

It was awful watching it on the tv at the start, but to see Brooke get up and walk was very relieving.

It looks like the xc caused all manor of problems - going to have a lot of catching up to be done!!

RIP - Heartbreak Hill and condolences to all connections, cant imagine how that must feel.


----------



## Luci07 (2 September 2012)

doratheexplorer said:



			I can very gladly report that Sam Penn and Seven O Seven (Brooke) are fine.

Sam is totally gutted and devastated, but will certainly live to fight another day.

Brooke traveled back to the stables in the horse ambulance to save himself the walk back from the Cottesmore Leap, and got washed off and walked round there. He has a few minor scrapes on his bottom from where he slid into the ditch, and we ae expecting him to be stiff for a while, but he is happy in himself, eating up and fingers crossed will travel home fine this afternoon.

It was awful watching it on the tv at the start, but to see Brooke get up and walk was very relieving.

It looks like the xc caused all manor of problems - going to have a lot of catching up to be done!!

RIP - Heartbreak Hill and condolences to all connections, cant imagine how that must feel.
		
Click to expand...

Think you for posting that. You might tell Sam that her panic and immediate worry about her horse actually gained her a whole lot of new fans, including me and will be gunning for her next time we see her out.

For those who speculate about the alternative, not sure if it is the same as previous years but the alternative is not a great option. You would have to change the rhythm to wiggle around the fence which I think can be harder. If your horse is in a good forward rhythm you won't want to change it and i used to find some bigger fences would ride a lot better when inboard and moving! Also, this is not a fence which has really caused problems before. It will be interesting to see how riders approach it next year. My no experience of course building thoughts were that iif the hedge had not had that heavy pole at the top, most would have got through the top of the hedge.


----------



## oldvic (2 September 2012)

There was a tired looking French horse that popped the alternative without losing the flow or breaking rhythm and hunted home quite happily. Although it meant turning, it was a big enough sweep round to be able to keep going. The problem with those that fell that I saw was that they weren't in a forward rhythm. Having said that, I didn't see Sam.
Although there were a few hedges that could be brushed through, it is not a good idea to teach the horses that it might be an option. Also they need to be quite wide to have enough substance and that would probably take it over the maximum width.


----------



## amage (2 September 2012)

Sam Penn's round looked a bit like that fall was always going to come at some stage.


----------



## fatpony (2 September 2012)

Dont know enough about eventing to comment on the rounds but just watched Sam Penns round and the way she called out for her horse pretty much before she'd even hit the ground made me well up. To some riders eventing is a business and they almost seem emotionally detatched from the horse - with her it looked like the sort of emotional relationship I have with my pony - which was lovely to see.


----------



## ElphabaFae (2 September 2012)

doratheexplorer said:



			I can very gladly report that Sam Penn and Seven O Seven (Brooke) are fine.

Sam is totally gutted and devastated, but will certainly live to fight another day.

Brooke traveled back to the stables in the horse ambulance to save himself the walk back from the Cottesmore Leap, and got washed off and walked round there. He has a few minor scrapes on his bottom from where he slid into the ditch, and we ae expecting him to be stiff for a while, but he is happy in himself, eating up and fingers crossed will travel home fine this afternoon.

It was awful watching it on the tv at the start, but to see Brooke get up and walk was very relieving.

It looks like the xc caused all manor of problems - going to have a lot of catching up to be done!!

RIP - Heartbreak Hill and condolences to all connections, cant imagine how that must feel.
		
Click to expand...

So glad to hear he will be okay! It was heartbreaking to hear her call out to him after he fell


----------



## monkeybum13 (2 September 2012)

Wrong post, sorry!


----------



## HammieHamlet (2 September 2012)

fatpony said:



			Dont know enough about eventing to comment on the rounds but just watched Sam Penns round and the way she called out for her horse pretty much before she'd even hit the ground made me well up. To some riders eventing is a business and they almost seem emotionally detatched from the horse - with her it looked like the sort of emotional relationship I have with my pony - which was lovely to see.
		
Click to expand...

I've had two horses with Sam in the past and can totally vouch for this - she is an incredibly talented rider and looks after them as if they are her own. I wasn't surprised in the slightest with her instinctive reaction to immediately check on the horse rather than worry about herself.

Hopefully she'll get to do more 4*'s in the near future as she totally deserves to be there.


----------



## MandyMoo (2 September 2012)

just watching the highlights now on the BBC.....some horrendous falls at Cottesmore Leap this year!!!!!!!   I just teared up as Sam Penn shouts ''WHERE IS HE?!'' looking round the fence for her horse straight away, a real tear jerker.... so horrible these falls!!

Never seen Cottesmore ride so badly..!!


----------



## Hedgewitch13 (2 September 2012)

Just seen that on BBC2 - made me well up! She was so quick off the ground to get to her horse - what a lovely lady.

Not sure I liked the faller montage though, there were some nasty ones


----------



## Mickyjoe (2 September 2012)

Horrible! I hate when they show thrills and spills like that.


----------



## Laafet (2 September 2012)

I still think that Will Faudree's was one of the worst, actually being there and see it was horrific. The horse was clearly very distressed, hence the whinnying, so was disgusted to see him get straight back on what was a very tired horse, who took some very lame steps when he got up. I know everyone says Clayton rode home, but I was at the fence and he must not have mounted him for a fair time afterwards, we never saw him back on the horse. However being on the landing side of that fence and hearing the massive crack will stay with me for a long time, my friend turned away and said 'we don't need to see this', we both work with racehorses so I knew what she meant. It was a massive relief to see his head pop round the fence.


----------



## Freddie19 (2 September 2012)

Maybe I am being "soft" but why oh why did the BBC have to show a segment of the falls.  I do not think they have done this before, and I hope they do not do so again.  If I wanted to watch horses falling, I would have watched videos, as it was, I did not watch any that had a horse falling.


----------



## JustMe22 (2 September 2012)

Very sad about Heartbreak Hill  Such a legend in SA. Not had a very good year really, Paul Hart


----------



## Suziq77 (2 September 2012)

Freddie19 said:



			Maybe I am being "soft" but why oh why did the BBC have to show a segment of the falls.  I do not think they have done this before, and I hope they do not do so again.  If I wanted to watch horses falling, I would have watched videos, as it was, I did not watch any that had a horse falling.
		
Click to expand...

I agree!  I had purposely not watched the clips of those I knew had fallen on Burghley TV and was pretty horrified when the fallers montage was shown. I don't see what that added to it all?!?!  They could have just said who fell without showing the falls!


----------



## Jackson (2 September 2012)

Well, the falling is part of it and I think that it was good (but not enjoyable!) that it was shown.. You have to show both sides


----------



## Freddie19 (2 September 2012)

Jackson said:



			Well, the falling is part of it and I think that it was good (but not enjoyable!) that it was shown.. You have to show both sides 

Click to expand...

Why?


----------



## TarrSteps (2 September 2012)

Well, I am not soft  and I'm not a fan of fallers montages. 
Showing the falls in context, fine, but stringing them all together is a different matter - neither necessary nor good for the sport.


----------



## oldvic (2 September 2012)

Will Faudree's horse was not tired - she fell up the step because he didn't set her up enough so she was too flat. She had been jumping beautifully and was looking good until there. He adores her and was very upset with himself after. She looked fine later and they will be back.


----------



## Jackson (2 September 2012)

Freddie19 said:



			Why?
		
Click to expand...

Because if you didn't, then the program wouldn't be an accurate portrayal of the days eventing i.e people watching could be led to believe that all horses and riders gallop around mistake free and end the course happy and healthy.. that it's easy and risk free which is not the case!  

I agree that the montage of falls for 'entertainment value' was a bit insensitive though.

Do you feel that the falls should be hidden from the public eye?

(btw, I like/support eventing)


----------



## oldvic (2 September 2012)

I think the falls are much better in context. It it far better and more realistic to show a horse jumping well and then just making a mistake like, for instance, Will Faudree's mare who had looked very good until there. If they are interspersed between the top horses then they don't highlight them.


----------



## TarrSteps (2 September 2012)

Also, from a media presentation aspect, a montage like that is not an accurate impression of the sport as it emphasises the fallers. It's like the idea that people now think many crimes are more common than they used to be, because they see more representations of them in the media, when in fact the opposite is true. While I don't think falls should be edited out,  showing them in context would give viewers a more accurate feel for the balance of the sport.


----------



## Laafet (2 September 2012)

oldvic said:



			I think the falls are much better in context. It it far better and more realistic to show a horse jumping well and then just making a mistake like, for instance, Will Faudree's mare who had looked very good until there. If they are interspersed between the top horses then they don't highlight them.
		
Click to expand...

I only saw the mare at that fence but it sounded/looked tired when it came past us to the first step, enough for me to comment on it.


----------



## Suziq77 (2 September 2012)

Agreed, I have no objection to a fall being shown when it occurs as part of a televised round. I do object to a specific section devoted to horses hitting fences!  I wouldn't say I was 'soft' either - watching mistakes can be very useful viewing sometimes, it's the context that I consider to be important.


----------



## Cyclops (2 September 2012)

i too dislike the Montage of fallers - however I have watched a lot of the XC  rounds on www.burghleytv.com with interest - mainly to learn from - so have watched a lot of the ones where problems occurred (as well as the great rounds which looked so easy)- Surely it is educational for us not so experienced ones to see what went wrong and how far out it went wrong.  It may help us ride better in the future.  it's just the same as watching the glitches which are overcome - ie change of balance, extra stride, take the long option - all quick thinking - the more we watch and work out why the problems occurred the better we will become  - even at our VERY low levels!

I also think that on watching a good few xc rounds there were several horses that I was thinking "oh God go the long route at the Cottesmore" - the odd one did and some didn't - not very pretty consequences.  You could see even just after Dairy Mound that Clayton's horse was feeling less than on top form


----------



## BronsonNutter (2 September 2012)

Just wanted to add that the horse that got stuck in the second water is 100% fine, was only taken back in the horse ambulance as a precaution, incase anyone was worried about him 

In my (very unknowledgeable!) opinion don't think having the house before Cottesmore Leap really helped - on first impression it seemed like a bit of a 'nothing fence', but then you realised that it broke up momentum, as taken off a tight corner and required you to either angle it or jump straight and then arc right before turning left for the cottesmore leap.


----------



## Orangehorse (2 September 2012)

I only watch the BBC coverage this afternoon.  I'm surprised people were down on Clayton - he hit the ground head first, it was a crunching fall.  When people criticise I wonder if they have ever fallen off like that?

As I was watching I was remembering the event a few years ago when the going was "sticky" and a rider was killed when her horse fell towards the end of the course.  I was hoping that there wasn't going to be a repeat this year.  The ground at Burghley is very undulating and with softish going it must be very tiring for the horses.

I thought it was a very difficult course, and had to admire the way the American rider rode it, it was wonderful to watch, and did, indeed, make it look easy.


----------



## Jenny923 (2 September 2012)

R.I.P Heartbreak Hill. So so sad and I know Paul really loved that horse.

The Cottesmore Leap jumped much worse than expected and a lot took the alternative route. 
I think in whole there were a lot more eliminations and retirements than everyone was expecting, there was trouble all over the place. I walked round thinking it was big but not too technical compared to what it has been. 

I spoke to Oliver Townend who said that the ground was very false and it was really tacky and sticky; he pulled his first horse up after a refusal because the horse was really hating the ground.

Had such an amazing week at Burghley, I love it and go every year, such a same about Heartbreak Hill


----------



## CalllyH (2 September 2012)

Can I ask what exactly happened with heartbreak hill? We thought broken leg and ambulance but someone has just posted he was put down in front of the crowd and everyone was crying!!! Surely the screens would be up and ambulance pulled in so you wouldn't have seen exactly. 

I've never known a burghley like it. Firstly it was ridiculously and also due to the amount of riders retiring and falling or refusals. Lots going round on there first time and burghley looking a little bit shell shocked like the rider on the horse that got stuck in the water. She was clearly struggeling about five fences back almost to the point you were anticipating something happening.


----------



## CalllyH (2 September 2012)

On another note the ground had been well rolled so it was bouncy but can imagine once the top layer went it was very stick. It was also really humid both days.


----------



## star (2 September 2012)

the screens would have been up but obviously people knew what was happening.  He shattered his pastern so not fair to cart him off in the ambulance.  I would think there would be a lot of tears.  Personally I think I'd walk away as soon as I realised what was happening but people seem to have a morbid curiosity to stay and watch.


----------



## Puppy (2 September 2012)

Which horse was stuck at the water? I don't think I was aware of that. Hope they are ok. 

I was v disappointed to hear Geoff Curran's horse didn't make it through the trot up as thought they looks stunning when we saw them XC.   I do hope it's nothing serious.


----------



## CalllyH (2 September 2012)

It was really distressing to watch puppy. The horse was clearly knackered, the rider was struggeling and he went to jump and landed in-between the water and jump and was so tired he just couldn't get up. His rider was brilliant, was a female British rider. When he got up and walked away very slowly and stiffly they had a huge cheer from the crowd


----------



## oldvic (2 September 2012)

CalllyH said:



			On another note the ground had been well rolled so it was bouncy but can imagine once the top layer went it was very stick. It was also really humid both days.
		
Click to expand...

When it walks spongey like it did then it will be soft with the weight of a horse. It was riding dead and hard work even for the early horses.


----------



## CalllyH (2 September 2012)

I think the riders did an amazing job of getting some very tired horses home this year


----------



## Cedars (3 September 2012)

So let me get this right, Paul Hart was in the Olympics, then got pulled out through nothing he did wrong, then he runs at Burghley and his horse gets put down? 

What a thoroughly hideous year for him  bless him. Sweet dreams Heartbreak Hill. 

Enjoyed watching the highlights.


----------



## _undertaker (3 September 2012)

JustMe22 said:



			Very sad about Heartbreak Hill  Such a legend in SA. Not had a very good year really, Paul Hart 

Click to expand...

Took the words out of my mouth. Have seldom seen a better looking horse and more committed rider.


----------



## _undertaker (3 September 2012)

Cedars said:



			So let me get this right, Paul Hart was in the Olympics, then got pulled out through nothing he did wrong, then he runs at Burghley and his horse gets put down? 

What a thoroughly hideous year for him  bless him. Sweet dreams Heartbreak Hill. 

Enjoyed watching the highlights.
		
Click to expand...

Indeed, no-one was at fault there really and the way he has handled it must be applauded.


----------



## merrymeasure (3 September 2012)

alliersv1 said:



			We saw Clayton hacking back past the arena as we were going out on the course. Didn't realise he'd fallen, but for what it's worth, the horse seemed ok.

Very sad to hear about Heartbreak Hill. We knew there'd been a problem with him, and the length of the hold on the course worried me, but it wasn't until I came on here that I found out the sad news.
I took some pics of him today. I hope you don't mind me sharing, in his memory.






















R.I.P. handsome 

ETA, Sorry about the size
		
Click to expand...

Just caught up with this. Beautiful photos of Heartbreak Hill. So sorry for everyone connected to the horse. RIP, beautiful boy, you look so handsome in those photos. Thank you for posting them, a lovely tribute to him.  Not going to comment on Clayton Fredericks, but my heart went out to Sam, when she called out for her horse. I also hate hearing horses call out when they fall.


----------



## horsemad32 (3 September 2012)

Looked to be a lot of tired horses this year, and could see the falls coming very often - a tired horse just couldn't make the leap.  I guess it was a combo of the poor season/ground to practice on, Olympics only a few weeks beforehand etc.  Real shame.  I guess those with sufficient experience to see what would happen in that situation, and care for their horses to not want to try and risk it, pulled up, while those who couldn't see it coming/desperately needed to finish kept going and sometimes that led to those horrific falls.


----------



## itsonlyme (3 September 2012)

What a really lovely tribute http://horsetalk.co.nz/2012/09/02/horse-dies-burghley-cross-country-injury/#.UER9GrtZ7JE So sad


----------



## BronsonNutter (3 September 2012)

CalllyH, the horse wasn't tired out, just went very green and confused at the first water (where he had a stop). She considered pulling up after the cottesmore leap, but he picked back up down winners avenue (which you can't see on burghley tv ) then when he got to the second water he just went green again, went to take off, realised the water was there, and put back down. He's a bit of a dopey horse (bless his socks!) and couldn't work out how to get his legs back out of the water so just stayed where he was - very good of him because if he had panicked he could have seriously hurt himself, instead all he had was a scrape down one leg, 100% sound.


----------



## MagicMelon (3 September 2012)

FlipFlop5 said:



			We there for Faudres fall aswell, was suprised at how knackered the horse was coming in! He was lucky to get away with only bruised pride, looked really heavy from where we were!
		
Click to expand...

I thought his reaction was lovely though afterwards - went over and kissed his horse!  Thought that was so sweet.  

Awful to hear about HH, how devastating. The riders comment on the HorseTalk website made me well up, he truly appreciated that horse.


----------



## merrymeasure (3 September 2012)

itsonlyme said:



			What a really lovely tribute http://horsetalk.co.nz/2012/09/02/horse-dies-burghley-cross-country-injury/#.UER9GrtZ7JE So sad 

Click to expand...

Beautiful, moving tribute. Obviously thought the world of his "best friend" .Heartbreak Hill couldn't have had a more apt name, bless him. Feel very sorry for Paul Hart.


----------



## squiz22 (3 September 2012)

I've just caught up and whilst I know this discussed a while back it is unusual that Clayton doesn't appear to go and check his horse...?  

I have to say I can only watch that because I know the horse was ok. I am completely unable to type Paul Hart/Heartbreak Hill into youtube. I just wouldn't want to see it. Imagining it is bad enough. 

The tribute from Paul Hart was very moving and I really feel for him.


----------



## mon (3 September 2012)

All of us that have been with a much loved animal whilst they died will know how much it hurts, and his tributes brought tears to my eyes.


----------



## Twiglet (3 September 2012)

Re: Clayton it seemed to me that his first reaction was to walk round and look at the horse, even if he didn't go over to him - he must have been in a lot of pain himself after that fall. The stewards are probably best placed in that position to go to the horse, while the rider gets his/her breath back. As the horse was walked off, he was beside him patting him....


----------



## BBP (3 September 2012)

I was one of the first to get to heartbreak hill to try to pull him up and get all his gear off. I ended up helping Inside the screens as the horse was put to sleep. I will never forget it. He loved that horse and kept telling him how sorry he was. They were both so brave waiting for the vet to do his job. I haven't been able to think of anything else since, makes me tear up constantly.


----------



## Scarlett (3 September 2012)

KatPT said:



			I was one of the first to get to heartbreak hill to try to pull him up and get all his gear off. I ended up helping Inside the screens as the horse was put to sleep. I will never forget it. He loved that horse and kept telling him how sorry he was. They were both so brave waiting for the vet to do his job. I haven't been able to think of anything else since, makes me tear up constantly.
		
Click to expand...

How awful for everyone involved, I can't even think of it without feeling tearful.


----------



## kerilli (3 September 2012)

KatPT, that is so awful. Poor horse, poor Paul and my hugest sympathies to anyone who had to help deal with it.


----------



## merrymeasure (3 September 2012)

KatPT, that must be awful to have that in your mind. Just reading your post makes me teary. Poor Paul, he must be devastated. What an awful day for him. Lots of us know what it's like to lose a horse, but to lose one so publicly must be dreadful. I really feel for him.


----------



## Honey08 (3 September 2012)

KatPT said:



			I was crossing steward just before cottesmore leap. I don't think I have ever seen it ride so badly. Horses were coming up the bill at a canter being pushed and hassled along, with no engine at all when asked to take on such a big fence. A few were pretty lucky there!

My heart goes out to Paul Hart. I helped grab the horse and untack it, and was with him when he was put to sleep. It was heartbreaking.
		
Click to expand...

I think that the turn to it was generally too sharp - nothing could get into the strong forward stride that you need for that fence.  We watched about fifteen there while we had a picnic, and probably only two of them went over without me winceing.  We were there when the grey fell, but it did look like it was walking better after a minute or two, so we were hoping it was fine.  Nice to read it was.




shortstuff99 said:



			I have to say I have never known the Cottesmore leap jump so badly! I have seen it Jumped in the course for many, many years/times and have seen maybe one faulter at it. I wonder whether horses were extra tired or the standard of horse was less?
		
Click to expand...




KatPT said:



			I was one of the first to get to heartbreak hill to try to pull him up and get all his gear off. I ended up helping Inside the screens as the horse was put to sleep. I will never forget it. He loved that horse and kept telling him how sorry he was. They were both so brave waiting for the vet to do his job. I haven't been able to think of anything else since, makes me tear up constantly.
		
Click to expand...

Thats so sad.  

We watched him warm up, and I have to say we weren't looking forward to them coming round - it didn't look "together" in the warm up ring even.  

Interesting to hear that the ground was considered soft.  We walked round a lot of the course yesterday and there was hardly a mark on it.


----------



## britishsoldier (3 September 2012)

Thank you so much for these beautiful photos, merrymeasure. Can I please send them on to Paul? I know he will treasure them.


----------



## Honey08 (3 September 2012)

_*We watched him warm up, and I have to say we weren't looking forward to them coming round - it didn't look "together" in the warm up ring even.  *_

On reflection, I take that back and apologise - I think I was thinking of someone else, who also fell off but walked back past us.


----------



## britishsoldier (3 September 2012)

KatPT said:



			I was one of the first to get to heartbreak hill to try to pull him up and get all his gear off. I ended up helping Inside the screens as the horse was put to sleep. I will never forget it. He loved that horse and kept telling him how sorry he was. They were both so brave waiting for the vet to do his job. I haven't been able to think of anything else since, makes me tear up constantly.
		
Click to expand...

Thank you so much for your help. I'm sure Paul really appreciated it even though he is pretty devastated right now. Harry was his horse in a lifetime. Even though he could be quite hot (and he HATED dressage!), he was an amazing horse to ride. You got the feeling he had unlimited power and was so eager to get on with the job.

I still can't quite believe he is gone.


----------



## oldvic (3 September 2012)

Honey08 said:



			Interesting to hear that the ground was considered soft.  We walked round a lot of the course yesterday and there was hardly a mark on it.
		
Click to expand...

it wasn't that they were going in so far but it was more that when they went to push off each stride the ground gave rather than helping them spring forward, a little the same as running on soft sand. When you do that for 11 1/2 minutes, that's hard work and you don't need to sink very far for it to be so.

With regard to the Cottesmore Leap, the turn should have helped them keep the hind legs engaged to jump off - not so easy on a long straight approach where the horse can get flat and on their forehand. The problem was that some horses were at a point where they were hitting a flat spot so lacked the energy and adjustability especially if they weren't on a great spot or were getting a bit demoralised at the effort they were having to make. They will normally tend to hit a flat spot at around 8 minutes so are past that fence but this year it seemed to come early for some.


----------



## Honey08 (3 September 2012)

Thanks for that, very interesting.  

One part that did look deep when we walked some of it yesterday was the few strides before the white rails at the bottom of the hill.


----------



## alliersv1 (3 September 2012)

britishsoldier said:



			Thank you so much for these beautiful photos, merrymeasure. Can I please send them on to Paul? I know he will treasure them.
		
Click to expand...

I posted the photos. You'd be very welcome to have them and pass them on. If you want to pm me an email address, I will send you the full res versions 
Please pass on my condolences. He was having a great run as he passed us. So, so sad


----------



## zsuzsanna04 (4 September 2012)

KatPT said:



			I was one of the first to get to heartbreak hill to try to pull him up and get all his gear off. I ended up helping Inside the screens as the horse was put to sleep. I will never forget it. He loved that horse and kept telling him how sorry he was. They were both so brave waiting for the vet to do his job. I haven't been able to think of anything else since, makes me tear up constantly.
		
Click to expand...

KatPT - God bless you and all the other officials for taking care of Paul and Harry with such kindness and sensitivity.


----------



## luce1 (4 September 2012)

so sad to hear about paul and heartbreak hill


----------

